# Taper Turning Issue



## tkingmo (Jan 25, 2013)

I turned my first taper yesterday and while I got it done, the finish is not what it should be. If you can see in the pictures, it didn't turn even along the length. It appears to come and go in a rhythm associated with the drive train. This happens at any speed or gearing but it would affect the distance apart. You can and feel the difference. I think I may need to tighten the drive belt to head stock a little but haven't yet to see if it would correct the issue. What do you think might be causing? Oh I have a SB Heavy 10.  Thanks.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't see the finish, turn the camera flash off and take another picture.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 25, 2013)

Turned a taper on purpose between centers or cut a taper because you think the head-stock is out?    Please give us more details and take a picture when it is in the chuck with your tool set up, so we can see what your doing.
Thanks


----------



## Ray C (Jan 25, 2013)

If you turn a normal piece w/o a taper, do you still get the leadscrew marks?  Anyhow, if you're using a taper attachment, you usually need to loosen the crossfeed jibs quite a bit and if you have a misaligned leadscrew (or bent leadscrew, or bad leadscrew bearings etc...) those patterns will show-up in the work.  Very common problem that involves analysis of the lathe components...

Ray


----------



## tkingmo (Jan 25, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Turned a taper on purpose between centers or cut a taper because you think the head-stock is out?    Please give us more details and take a picture when it is in the chuck with your tool set up, so we can see what your doing.
> Thanks


Turned a taper on purpose. I am making a #6 jarno to fit my Globe Index Head, with 1/2x20 threads to mount a small chuck. Yeah that picture is not too good. It barely shows what I am talking about, probably because I know what I am seeing and others dont!


----------



## tkingmo (Jan 25, 2013)

Ray C said:


> If you turn a normal piece w/o a taper, do you still get the leadscrew marks?  Anyhow, if you're using a taper attachment, you usually need to loosen the crossfeed jibs quite a bit and if you have a misaligned leadscrew (or bent leadscrew, or bad leadscrew bearings etc...) those patterns will show-up in the work.  Very common problem that involves analysis of the lathe components...
> 
> Ray


Ah! I did not loosen the crossfeed gibs any. Dont think I have leadscrew issues. And no, I have not seen this when turning a straight piece. Thanks.


----------

